# Recommend me a compact handgun for EDC



## HaileStorm (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to this forum and this is my first post . I'm currently looking for a nice handgun which I can carry everyday and will also be pleasing to use in the range. 

I used to carry a Taurus .45 but I have sold it years ago, never really had the time to bring it to the range to enjoy it so I never really knew how it handled. 

Please suggest a handgun for me in any caliber. I have a few questions also:

1. What caliber is ideal for edc?
2. Caliber for self-defense?
3. Which handgun is "future-proof"?

Ideally, I'd like the gun to have:

- a modern look
- preferrably hammerless/concealed hammer
- an accessory rail so I can attach a laser/a tactical light
- easy to maintain
- has a number of safety features
- modular so I can customise
- budget is $700-$1200 depending on how much I really like the gun

Saw a Sig Saur P250, not too much of a looker but is this a good choice?

This will be my first gun to fire at the range 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Are you planning to conceal carry or open carry this handgun ? That may make a difference on what someone might recommend.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd prefer it to be concealed, but are there any concealables in the compact size category? I find sub compacts to be a tad too small...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I own three Sig P250s in compact and they have been excellent, modular so you can also change sizes and calibers. DAO trigger pull which is long and revolver like, this acts as a safety as well. You might also want to look at a S&W m&p series as they also have a compact model with a safety and accessory rail...most testing by FBI etc has determined that the .40 S&W is a preferred self defense caliber but with the newer cartridges 9mm will also do very well in that role......JJ


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig also has the P250 in a 2sum package which gives you both a FS and a compact, essentially two pistols for the price of one and you can switch the fire control unit(trigger group)between them to fit your needs in minutes...JJ


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm pretty new to handguns and this forum alike, I'm not really familiar with the abbreviations . I really like the m&p's but I can't find them anywhere... Any other suggestions aside from the m&p and the sig?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry, BUT.....you carried around a .45, but didn't know how it handled?..........................If you have any firearm stores in your area, go check out what they have, and maybe shoot something first..........#1...to me any caliber above .32 is fine for EDC...#2..same answer....#3...don't know what you mean by "future proof".........and it is really important whether you're going to carry IWB or OWB...if you're going to carry outside, there are SOOOOOOO many choices..concealed cuts down the list.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a Glock 27 (.40 caliber). It is small and light enough to ankle carry or carry on the waist (but not in the pocket). It carries a major caliber, and it has been extraordinarily reliable. A good choice.

I have a S & W 340PD. Very light (12.6 ounces empty), revolver. Absolutely reliable, pocketable, and powerful (.357 magnum).

I also have a 640Pro (S & W). Conceals very well, shoots .357s and handles the magnums well. Very reliable and stainless steel. Good on the waist or on the ankle.

I like all three. The 340PD is in my pocket at all times. The G27 is usually on my ankle. I also carry either a Glock 23 or the 640Pro on the waist.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 7, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Sorry, BUT.....you carried around a .45, but didn't know how it handled?..........................If you have any firearm stores in your area, go check out what they have, and maybe shoot something first..........#1...to me any caliber above .32 is fine for EDC...#2..same answer....#3...don't know what you mean by "future proof".........and it is really important whether you're going to carry IWB or OWB...if you're going to carry outside, there are SOOOOOOO many choices..concealed cuts down the list.


Yup, I never got to shoot it as it was just a hand-me-down and for protection at that time since we had a security risk. I'm looking for something concealed.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

What expeience do you have with handguns?Knowing what you have shot for guns ,calibers,and how well you shot them along with how they felt would help immensely to set you in the right direction.From my impression so far I would recommend a 9,maybe 45 but without more info it's a pure guessing game.Once you pick a caliber you narrow down the available choices in the gun,then handle them to eliminate some and try to shoot as many as you can you do like.Once you hit the last 2 you really like,the easy elimination is over.

Handling them can be a little misleading.Just because it doesn't feel great doesn't mean it won't turn out to be something you really like,so keep those on a maybe list.As an example,my favorite platform is the 1911 Commander (mid size),but I can handle a Beretta 92 just as well despite it's odd feel.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

HaileStorm said:


> I used to carry a Taurus .45 but I have sold it years ago, never really had the time to bring it to the range to enjoy it so I never really knew how it handled.


Yikes!

Buy a Browning Buckmark .22 and put about 5 bulk packs of ammo through it, and then ask again.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Yikes is right! Carrying around a .45, and not knowing how it handled.........


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 7, 2012)

rex said:


> What expeience do you have with handguns?Knowing what you have shot for guns ,calibers,and how well you shot them along with how they felt would help immensely to set you in the right direction.From my impression so far I would recommend a 9,maybe 45 but without more info it's a pure guessing game.Once you pick a caliber you narrow down the available choices in the gun,then handle them to eliminate some and try to shoot as many as you can you do like.Once you hit the last 2 you really like,the easy elimination is over.
> 
> Handling them can be a little misleading.Just because it doesn't feel great doesn't mean it won't turn out to be something you really like,so keep those on a maybe list.As an example,my favorite platform is the 1911 Commander (mid size),but I can handle a Beretta 92 just as well despite it's odd feel.


Thanks for the informative post.

I have very little experience with guns. I have handled a lot of my friends' guns but never really shot with them.

I'm leaning more on the 9mm since it's the easiest to find and I feel it's ideal for edc since the capacity of the magazines are higher than the. 40/.45.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok,that helps immensely-hence the 'yikes" posts.

Now,how is your groupings at a given distance with 9s?The best way to learn shooting ,after the safety rules are drummed in,is with a 22 so you ingrain the basics before recoil is introduced.It's not set in stone but it isn't easy to jump from a rifle to a handgun,whole different world.Rifles are easy if you've shot them,shotguns don't count at all.

If you never shot guns,buy a 22 and shoot the hell out of it,and get as much coaching as possible.There's the basics like stance and grip,which vary,but sight alignment and trigger control must be ingrained before you can really critique the first 2.Shooting 22s off the bench or supported gets you to go freehand,and now the groups open right up.Throw in recoil and it makes it harder and longer to ingrain the same as with the 22.

You want to carry a piece,that brings widespread responsibiliy.IF you need it,you better know where that bullet goes.A miss endangers who knows who,but being cranked up on adrenalin makes a 10lb trigger pull feel like 1/2 that-not good explaining an accidental discharge (AD),that is really a negligent discharge (ND),and you really didn't mean to do it.Doesn't tend to work out well.On a sidenote,you don't play Billybadass when carrying,you do not escalate a situation at all even if Tart Tom irritates you.Avoid at alll reasonable means,if they persue and attack you have to think about reasonable force and excessive force.

How much of this do you know?


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 7, 2012)

I respect guns, I don't go swinging it about randomly nor do I let people know I carry one since that would defeat the purpose of a concealed carry. I don't have a short fuse which makes me draw guns in confrontations. The gun will be purely for security threats such as when on a long drive with my son and wife. 

Just to make it clear, in the country where we reside, the usual modus of criminals are "riding-in-tandem" meaning two people riding on a motorbike, one driving, one shooting. This is especially true in rural areas such as the suburbs here. 

I do have two security personnel with me all the time when travelling which I find too costly and frankly quite annoying especially when I want some quiet time with my family. 

I plan to purchase an edc not for the sake of toting a gun around but primarily for security purposes and to cut down costs on security detail. 

Hope this clarifies things a bit better. Thanks, guys.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Just from what I've read here, it sounds to me, like you need to take some defensive handgun courses


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 7, 2012)

Yup, I intend to take up some training but I'd like to purchase a pistol prior to that. 

I actually just came from the local gun shop and saw the Sig P250 compact in metal. Looks much better than it does online. And it fits my hand well. My only concern is that it doesnt have safety on it. 

Along with the P250, I also tried the Sig 2022 and the Walther PPS. Really like the PPS but got a bit turned off by its relatively low capacity. 

Anyone here have the P250? What are your impressions?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Where exactly are you?Ive heard good on the 250 for the most part,Not so much failures but a fit issue or expectations of a gun twice the price.Something is better than nothing.

By the sounds of it,you're in a friggin war zone.For a pistol,I'd only run a large mag with ball (FMJ) in 9,and want more.If what I picture outside of the US,a handgun is suppressive fire to pull out real equipment.I'd run 45 ball with immediate access to a select fire weapon no lower than an MP5,and that's still just a 9.Damn man,ever think of moving?


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I would suggest that you get training first. Schools such as Gunsite or Front Sight are not cheap - BUT, you get really outstanding instruction and a lot of it in 4 or 5 days. You can rent from them, but it would be better if you had an idea of what felt good. 9mm is easier to shoot and cheaper but has less stopping power which is moot if you can't hit what you are aiming at. Single actions have a nicer trigger, double action/single action such as the Sig or H&K don't need a thumb safety as the first shot is double action (long pull like a revolver). All modern guns are "safe", it's the operator that has the problem, if you learn to use it well, no problem. At either of the two schools, you will shoot a minimum of 400-500 rounds. At the end of the week you will begin to learn how much there is to learn. Get the education BEFORE you even think about carrying. You may also decide that going back and taking the same course in 6 months to a year later will be well worth it. Expensive? You bet, but then how much does a defense attorney cost? How will you feel knowing that you shot someone that maybe you didn't have to shoot. How much will a couple of years in prison to a whole lot of years in prison cost? How does destroying your family sound because you are in jail? How much would it be worth NOT to be a convicted felon. This is a great sport and it's a wonderful country that allows you to carry a firearm to protect yourself, but you have some awesome responsibilities when you do. A really good education is dirt cheap compared to the other possibilities.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry, I got off subject. Carry what you feel comfortable with. Handle as many different guns as possible. My EDC right now is a Commander length Kimber Pro Carry HD II in .38 Super. I always have a little Ruger LCP on me even if I don't have the Kimber. I know how both guns shoot, I practice with both and feel comfortable with both, but I have carried the H&K 45c which I also really like, I went through Front Sight with a Springfield XD 40 and discovered that I really do not like the .40 S&W round because of the sharp recoil (I have bad wrists and it flat out hurts). I went through Front Sight the last time with a .38 Super. I carried a Gov't Model Colt .45 for years as a cop. To me the 1911 is right, the H&K 45c is pretty darn close and carries well, the Kimber carries very comfortably. Whatever you decide, take the class and then shoot it, shoot it again and shoot it some more, then shoot it often. Know the gun inside and out. Know how to strip it, keep it clean, clear malfunctions quickly. Shoot it so much that you can draw and point in on your target with your eyes closed and when you open them, you will be on target. Most of all enjoy the sport. Sorry for the book, just my 2¢


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Go to the range and rent some guns you have researched and shoot them, the one that works for you is what matters. I'm a big fan of Glocks IMO they are great guns. They come in full size, compact and sub compact and are very reliable, far as safeties there isn't really any besides the trigger.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

This is strictly my opinion, and has worked in many years of firearms training, and for men and ladies alike.

Get some training FIRST. Reputable instructors provide a host of handguns for you to experience in class. That will give you some idea of where you're preferences might lead you in handgun selection. Then.....

Buy a handgun just like you would buy a pair of shoes. If Ol' Joe over here says he likes Charlie China tennis shoes, and you're looking for a new pair of shoes, do you run out and buy Joe's pick, just because HE likes 'em? Probably not. If a new shooter is asking what to buy for a carry gun, it doesn't matter what works for me, or anyone else. I suggest telling that new shooter to go to many gun shops, and/or gun shows, and handle all the guns they can get hold of. Just like they would try on shoes. Before long they'll be able to make a list of guns that feel ok, pretty good, real good, and "that really feels great in my hands". The last two are the ones to pursue, and here's why I say that....If a given handgun doesn't feel "right" in your hands, you'll not shoot it enough to become proficient with it, because it's not comfortable, and you won't like shooting it. Just like you rarely wear shoes that are UNcomfortable. If you're not gonna become proficient with it, save your money, and buy a ball bat to carry. With proper fundamentals, he/she can learn to shoot almost any handgun, or any caliber. Very few folks can re-train their hands to make just any handgun feel comfortable. The last suggestion... again....get some training......proper shooting techinques, practiced slowly, but proficiently, will breed speed. Do it slowly, and do it the right way, every time.......If you practice speed first, and introduce less efficient techniques into your training, you'll have to do it all over again to get it right.

By the way..... anyone who introduces a new shooter to our pastime by having them start with a large-caliber handgun, makes a very poor decision. Yes, some folks do ok starting out with large calibers, but the vast majority
will not continue to shoot if their very 1st experience is with .50 S&W. Start with a .22 caliber something, and as your technique/accuracy improves, work up from there. *Caliber doesn't count until after you can hit your target.*

There always will be a trade-off..... light weight, more recoil...... shorter barrel, more recoil... just sayin....

Again, just my ramblings.... but they work for me...

Shoot Safely....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta PX4 Compact, you can thank me later, or a Glock 19, but I prefer a good DA/SA w/ a decocker as an EDC. Sig in a compact, XDM 3.5, M&P compact, SR9C, ..........etc. You have to be the one who knows what you want, but any of the above is a good start.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you all for yout replies, after reading through them, all have been informative. And while I do appreciate all the information given about taking lessons, I'm afraid I don't have the luxury of time. Yet. 

I will be going through some training but for now, I still need to have a concealed weapon since threat is imminent. That's basically why I'd prefer a 9mm since it's the easiest to shoot while having considerable power unlike those of .22's.

I'd really appreciate gun and model suggestions though. 

Again, thank you everyone who has replied


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm going to buy a Ferrari and start racing now. Sometime in the future I'll get training on how to drive a high performance race car, but right now I need the car. That doesn't make much sense to me, getting a weapon to carry right now without training is just asking for trouble. If you don't have to use it, no problem. If you get into a bad situation and make a mistake, you will pay for that the rest of your life. How much time will you have then?


----------



## clance (Jun 9, 2012)

I personally prefer the Kahr P9 if your looking for a compact auto. If you want a double stack then a CZ75 D PCR, in revolvers the Chiappa Rhino and yes I do own ever one that I mention except the Kahr which is one of the original TP-9s that had the P model frame with the Tactical slide and barrel.

Theres my $.02 cents worth.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 7, 2012)

It probably doesn't make much sense to you since your not the one in need, right? What makes a lot of sense to other people doesn't necessarily make sense to you and vice-versa. 

I asked for suggestions, not opinion and judgement on how I may or may not handle a firearm. 

And I came to this forum to seek just that in the hopes that members here would not be as snobbish and arrogant as you are. 

Given, you might know a lot more than I do with regards to firearms but you don't really have to go breathing down my neck an forcing me to do something I CAN'T just yet. Shooting is not exactly rocket science . It doesn't mean that just coz you know a lot, doesn't mean you shoot better than everyone else. 

Would've been nice to see more constructive replies unlike you're "oh, i know better than all of you" posts. Jeez, man. How simple is it to focus on the question and not your uncalled for opinion and lectures?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Since you are planning training,ignore 1/2 these posts.I would like to know your location though,you said "country" so I'm seeing that as not the US.

Anyway,for a serious fighting sidearm look at HKs or Glocks.I carry a 1911 but I wouldn't recommend one now for a few reasons.

I personally don't like Glocks for a few reasons but that's beside the point,what pertains to your requirements is "lack of a safety".Glocks have a few safeties,but the one you're looking for was put in the trigger for some dumb reason.Glock invented this device as far as I know ,and everybody jumped on the new fad,why I just don't understand.Anyway,if you did like one it would serve you well.These were designned as a military sidearm that didn't quite cut it to dethrone anyone,so LE and civilian sales were targeted heavily and it paid off.

Since capacity matters,I'd leave the 1911 and grab my USP because it's laid out similar to a 1911,and they are damn near indestructable.The USP is a bit large but the P30 and P2000 are a little more streamlined.I've shot only a P7 in 9 so I can't tell you about those personally,but I love my 45.Magazines are expensive compared to quite a few others,but that's still in your pricerange easily.

HK isn't like a normal gun company,they are a military and LE contractor that happens to sell to the public.They don't see a niche market happening and design something quick to make money,ain't gonna happen.Their guns are built to live in combat,and alot of nations trust their lives to them and have for a long time.For being innovative with weapons design,I'd put them right with J.M.Browning and Sam Colt to name a few.All just my opinion though.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I am a Beretta guy at heart, but since you have a few different "wants" in a firearm, I really like the H&K P30...nice firearm.....


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 7, 2012)

@ rex and berretabone:

Finally, some replies definitely worth reading. I'd rather not disclose my exact location as I don't really want to affect tourism in any way, big or small. I resid in a beautiful country it's just the criminals and gov't destroying it. And no, it's not in the USA. 

I've recently held and shot (finally) my friend's 9mm Springfield Armory XDM.

I totally love it! It feels much, much better in the hands than the Sig P250 does and comes with a whole load of things. His XDM came with a speed loader, a holster, a lock of some sort, a magazine holster, two mags and the gun, of course. Plus the recoil is surprisingly very manageable. I mean, I wouldn't know what to compare it to but I seem to be able to handle the recoil comfortably. The gun just works! I think I'm pretty much sold...

So I went to the gun shop earlier, they have the XDM and selling them at $1,350. Is that a good price or should I hunt for cheaper ones?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Start the hunt.....they are going for $500-550 here......


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahaha,I'll just stay here for vacation until you get the scum under control.

The XD line is pretty popular,the Smith M&P is probably a little more popular here outside of Glock but they are all good.Another gun that really is gaining attention is Wather's PPQ,everyone seems to love it.

The price is hard to say,it's very high compared to here but we have no import taxes on those.Really the only way to tell is compare prices where you are between available dealers.Here they go in the $500 area and the only extras your buddy got should be the mag loader and holsters.We complain about the price rise over the last decade,I feel for you guys if that's an average price.

Since you like the XD so well,I'd say shop around for the best price and pick it up,you have protection and a gun for your training courses.Later on you can trade off if you find something you like better,but aren't stuck in the same situation as now.Good luck man,we aren't quite as bad as you but will be if people don't wake the hell up.Keep that family safe.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 7, 2012)

The bulk of what I'll be paying is probably import tax... I'll most probably wait for a gun show to spring up somewhere in the area before I make my purchase.

Guess I will be taking a few lessons while waiting. Thanks fo the suggestions.


----------



## lbwright (Nov 11, 2015)

replying to an old post i know but p250 is a great gun in my opinion but its 1 of those guns you either love or hate and as for a pistol training course i recomend you check out the live course via spyescapeandevasion.com i think thats the name just google jason hanson youll find it and its the best course i have thus far found


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Hummm... concealed carry with a option for recreational shooting on the range and it should be a gun that is not outdated in the future.

Interesting task.

So in this case all the cheaper little guns fly just out the window. A M&P shield or similar is just no gun for shooting range fun on the long run.

It depends also how you have to conceal. Me for example with a office clothes set up feel comfy with a smaller gun like the M&P shield. If you can wear a different gun fine. But like I said it has to be considered witch clothes conceal the weapon.

Future:
Looking into my glass bowl, the people will buy guns without any safety. That is every ones own decision to make. But I will point out that besides the Glock snobs are a lot of people out there that still looking for a external safety.
I'll think that both is the truth. An external safety is not necessarily safer than a gun without external safety. 
A Walther PPX for example carried with a round in the chamber and no external safety is asking for trouble. A SigSauer P250 without external safety I would carry any given day all day long.



> HailiStorm
> 1. What caliber is ideal for edc?


That's easy. The round that you comfortable with. I would not go under a 9X19 but other than that, what ever you feel suits you.
I carry the 9mm Luger in 124 XTP because of weight issues. You have to consider to carry that extra weight all day long on your belt. Just saying. Others feel comfy with a heavy alu framed Taurus 45 and 15 rounds on it and have often a second clip on the belt. It's your decision to make. Others carry a full sized 1911 in 45 on the belt. It is not only a caliber question, it is a weight question too. At least for me because I carry every day. Being not able to carry open is different. Carrying a gun concealed is a question of ounces.


> HailiStorm
> 2. Caliber for self-defense?


Is there a difference in your mind of edc ammo and the ones that you plan to defend yourself with? How would you do that?
Or do you mean what bullet style you should carry? Its also a decision for you to make. I'll think there are a lot of rounds out there that get the job done. I like the XTP round for self defense.

The guns that I recommend?
I would look into the SigSauer P250. I my opinion a great edc gun specially for beginners with a lot of potential to add some money in the aftermarket to it.
The gun would make fun to shoot on many range trips without getting tired of it.

The second would be the H&K P30 SK. I would prefer that gun. You should check it out for yourself. May be go to a range and rent a gun for some rounds to shoot with it. But the P30 SK is definitely a gun for the future that have the capability to spend a fortune on aftermarket parts that some people believe they need it because it looks cool on the range.

You could look into a Glock but I'll think that's a bread and butter gun without any features. Made cheap for governments to buy it in bulk. In Europe all the police is federal employed (yes even the village cops), so the feds buying that Glocks in bulks like their ammo too. It's a bear brick with a marvelous retail marketing. Than better looking into Walther and Smith&Wessons. Just my private opinion. For me that are low budget guns anyway for people that wouldn't or can't afford the 100 Dollars more for a real Sig or H&K. But they get the job done without real excitement.

My 5 cents


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

All of the XD variants are good quality handguns with an easy learning curve. Be safe.


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

Go to a gun store with a range and try the weapons you are interested in. Try a model 1911 in .45... Try a Sig P238 (a .380) They both have safeties... nice guns


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

since you like 9mm and want edc I suggesta single stack striker fired gun

walther ccp

SA xds

glock 43( if you have small hands)

or a nice revolver

if you want a bigger gun (double stack)glock 19, h+k vp9 walther ppq--all high on my list for carry and love them on the range too

good luck choosing


----------



## JFS811 (Nov 12, 2015)

I just picked up a Springfield XD 9 Sub Compact Mod 2. IT comes with two mags, one holds 13 and the other holds 16. I plan to carry concealed as well and this seems to fit the bill very nicely.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

JFS811 said:


> I just picked up a Springfield XD 9 Sub Compact Mod 2. IT comes with two mags, one holds 13 and the other holds 16. I plan to carry concealed as well and this seems to fit the bill very nicely.


Springfield did a good job on this "next gen" XD subcompact. Nice and useful machining refinements to the slide especially.


----------



## Omaha1948 (Dec 5, 2015)

JFS811 said:


> I just picked up a Springfield XD 9 Sub Compact Mod 2. IT comes with two mags, one holds 13 and the other holds 16. I plan to carry concealed as well and this seems to fit the bill very nicely.


That's one that I'm considering. I want to carry mine in a pocket - probably cargo pants. Do you thing this gun would be a good choice?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Omaha1948 said:


> That's one that I'm considering. I want to carry mine in a pocket - probably cargo pants. Do you thing this gun would be a good choice?


I don't have one and haven't held one or even know what it sells for. But it looks like a good compromise between the XDs (single-stack) and the XD sub-compact, both of which are great pistols. You will need a big pocket though, and a pocket holster. It will fit in a normal pocket, but it will print, if that bothers you. It bothers me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Omaha1948 said:


> That's one that I'm considering. I want to carry mine in a pocket - probably cargo pants. Do you thing this gun would be a good choice?


XD 9 Sub Compact Mod 2. I have one. It's a little bit too big for pocket carry. Oh it will fit, but will be somewhat difficult to draw. The best gun for pocket carry in my opinion is an S&W J-frame 442 or 642 hammerless revolver.


----------

